# Windshield Wipers



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Can someone kindly direct me to what kind of wipers these are? The little rubber piece that connects the wiper to the windshield is almost completely peeled off my passenger side wiper. I'll blame it on 4 months of winter, road salt, and fluid. Grrrrrr!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the general consensus was to go back to the dealer for them. I think they were cheap enough there and it retains the little aero plastic on the driver's one.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I just buy refills and slide them in the original assemblies. Cheaper!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I went with Bosch Icons love them

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I went with Bosch Icons love them
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Same, just upgraded today.

@OP: Either way the driver wiper is 24("), and the passenger wiper is 18(").


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

weimerrj said:


> I just buy refills and slide them in the original assemblies. Cheaper!


Huh, can you explain please?


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I know wipers usually say to replace every 6 months but I've had my stock set on my car for 2 years this month with no problems. I usually use Rain X Weatherbeaters and will buy some this week. That being said, Target has their Weatherbeaters on sale for around $7 this week.


----------



## citydragon (Jul 21, 2011)

ErikBEggs said:


> Huh, can you explain please?


go to:
How to replace Windscreen Wiper Refills for Blades - YouTube


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

citydragon said:


> go to:
> How to replace Windscreen Wiper Refills for Blades - YouTube


Yep, that's pretty much it. 

BTW, our wipers are different widths, the Driver's side is wider than the passenger. I can't remember what sizes (and I can't go look right now), so be sure to take the old ones in with you to the store.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Driver side is 24" passenger side is 18"

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Driver side is 24" passenger side is 18"


It's how wide they are as they slide into the clamps, I think it's 8mm driver's and 6mm passengers, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

weimerrj said:


> It's how wide they are as they slide into the clamps, I think it's 8mm driver's and 6mm passengers, but don't quote me on that.


They're standard size(if there is one lol), I got the bosche icons from my local pep boys and they went on nice and snug.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Getting these done right now. They said it won't cost more than $30 for both total. Turns out they both were peeling, the passenger side one is just almost completely naked now..


----------

